# Lathe issues



## B Rogers (Aug 23, 2018)

I've only been turning a few months and have an older Delta LA200 midi lathe. I've noticed lately as I extend the tailstock quill compressing the piece I'm turning, the spindle shaft moves. I have to push/knock it back in place from the hand wheel side of the headstock. I looked over the exploded parts diagram and all I saw were radial type bearings. I figured there would be a thrust bearing to prevent movement when tightening down on stock. Would a bearing replacement help? Seems with no thrust bearing it would do the same thing with new radial type ball bearings. I don't hear any grinding so it doesn't appear that the current bearings are going out. Any thoughts on how to prevent this? I can't turn pens between centers because I can't get things tightened enough to prevent slipping. 

Also, I was looking at the Rikon 70-220vsr as an upgrade. Anyone have any experience with one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is my initial thought. I don't know if it will apply to your lathe. 

On one of my lathes, I was having very slight play (couple of thousandths) in the spindle along the length of the spindle, so I called tech support and they told me to tighten the handwheel to get out the play. The handwheel on mine was reverse threaded. I tightened the handwheel slightly, and the play was eliminated. They told me to not over tighten the handwheel because it could cause the rear bearing to get warm. 

You of course may want to call Delta to see what they recommend for this issue for your particular lathe.

As to the Rikon you mention, I have spoken to a couple of people that turn on one, and they speak highly of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 23, 2018)

My hand wheel is attached to the shaft with set screws so it wouldn't have an effect on play. But thanks for the tip. It would definitely be a good first check if the hand wheel threaded onto the shaft. Thanks also for the reply about the Rikon.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 23, 2018)

My handwheel screws on but it also has 2 set screws to hold it in place. I wonder if yours does the same??


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 23, 2018)

No it just slips off of the set screws are loosened


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2018)

@Bean_counter has that Rikon (I think that model) and I think he's very pleased with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 23, 2018)

While it's not ideal, some roller bearings have a small amount of thrust capability (more so when new). My suggestions would be to replace the bearings which might help you sell the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 23, 2018)

You could be missing a snap ring that is allowing the play. If not there is a bad bearing for sure. The headstock shaft is very simple and only a couple things will let it move. I did a thread in the classroom on changing my bearings in my rikon if you need a reference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 23, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> You could be missing a snap ring that is allowing the play. If not there is a bad bearing for sure. The headstock shaft is very simple and only a couple things will let it move. I did a thread in the classroom on changing my bearings in my rikon if you need a reference.


Very helpful. Thanks for the reference. Looks like I need to take it apart and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

